# 05 Brute Force 750 Problems/Questions



## ApexerER (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a 05 Brute 750 that I purchased cheap.....I can't seem to get it to run perfectly and it seems down on power. It seems as though it is running very rich. It will burn your eyes if you stand behind it too long. I have read all the info I can on here and it sounds to me like the Brute is lean from the factory. I cleaned and oiled the airfilter, the carbs look spotless looking in from the airbox. I put new plugs in it. I have owned snowmobiles forever and a few other quads and have always done my own work. This one is not user friendly when it comes to getting at stuff. I joined and downloaded the manual from this site and have been looking through that. From all the searches i have done i know the valves need to be kept adjusted but I don;t see how that would make it rich. The other thing i have noticed is the idle adjustment does very little to change the idle of the machine. You have to turn it a lot to get it to change at all. Any of the other machines i have had with a idle adjustment, motorcycles etc a small turn made a big difference. Do you think I have a air circut that is clogged in one of the carbs? Sorry this is long winded, I would appreciate any ideas.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Maybe the chokes are stuck?
the slides could be staying/sticking open, some.


----------



## ApexerER (Jul 7, 2009)

Now that you say that, I had a lot of play in my choke lever so I adjusted it out. Now that the slack in the cable is adjusted out the lever will not pull all the way over. i will have to look at that tomorrow. Are the chokes just like a snowmobile? A plunger type that you can unscrew from the carb body? That would explain why it stalls quite frequently at an idle when it is warmed up too.....


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Well being im in Texas Ive never even seen a snowmobile in person, but yeah its the same


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

not sure if it would cause this but check the rear buss connector. it does a lot of weird stuff


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I cut my choke cable off....it kept sticking...I just put my hand over my snorkel to choke it......******* choke cable....my left hand...lol!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Bootlegger said:


> I cut my choke cable off....it kept sticking...I just put my hand over my snorkel to choke it......******* choke cable....my left hand...lol!


 
:haha: LMAO


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> I cut my choke cable off....it kept sticking...I just put my hand over my snorkel to choke it......******* choke cable....my left hand...lol!


 If it works why spend the money.:haha:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Bootlegger said:


> I cut my choke cable off....it kept sticking...I just put my hand over my snorkel to choke it......******* choke cable....my left hand...lol!


Yep that left hand is multifunctional!
Choke your bike AND your chicken!


----------



## ApexerER (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok, I haven't taken anything apart yet. Hoping to get time before the weekend. If I take the chokes apart and they are sticking, Not to sound stupid but what do i do about it. I assume when i pull out the plunger i make sure it is clean...Do i lube it? Do i sand the plunger a little bit with 1000 grit sand paper. I have had a lot of vehicals with plunger type chokes but i have never had one stick. Do you think if i just clean it, it will work?


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> Yep that left hand is multifunctional!
> Choke your bike AND your chicken!


:greatgooglymoogly:





Just sayin' :haha:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ApexerER said:


> Ok, I haven't taken anything apart yet. Hoping to get time before the weekend. If I take the chokes apart and they are sticking, Not to sound stupid but what do i do about it. I assume when i pull out the plunger i make sure it is clean...Do i lube it? Do i sand the plunger a little bit with 1000 grit sand paper. I have had a lot of vehicals with plunger type chokes but i have never had one stick. Do you think if i just clean it, it will work?


just cleaning might work yeah, just be careful w/ carb cleaner, it will make things like float bowls stick.... just ask RDWD  haha...


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> Yep that left hand is multifunctional!
> Choke your bike AND your chicken!


That was just T.M. I.!! ( to much information) lol :aargh4:


----------

